# Checksum fails a lot



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello, is there anyway to use `pkg install` without checksum? I got a lot of fails from checksum, sometimes it fails like 15 times on installing a software, not saying that if it fails on a big file needs a lot of time to download again and again and again till checksum works.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 19, 2022)

why does it fail could be an interesting question.


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 19, 2022)

Installing from a corrupted package sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. As Alain said, I would look at the root cause and fix it.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't know, it fails while installing but if I retry it finally works


----------



## covacat (Sep 19, 2022)

i had a bad cpu that was causing a similar problem
problem went away after changing the cpu
more often than not large network transfers were bad 
looked like dma transfers weren't cleaning cpu caches or something


----------



## larshenrikoern (Sep 19, 2022)

Could be a lot of thing. These are just suggestions:

Timed out connections
Memory failure
Missing discard of an SSD (have experienced that myself)
Are you overlocking (or overclocking parts of your system)
On a new Alderlake. Then try to disable the P-cores
and ???????


----------



## Tieks (Sep 19, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> it fails while installing but if I retry it finally works


Retrying while ignoring an error will lead to corrupted package installations. Save a few of those downloaded files until you have a combination of a .pkg file with a good and a bad checksum. Then compare those files with `diff good-file bad-file`. If the files differ the download went wrong. If identical, then calculation of the checksum went wrong. Probably because of a CPU/RAM problem, as pointed out here before..


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

For example, I am trying to install KDE and I got this:

`# pkg install --quiet --yes kde5 plasma5-sddm-kcm sddm
pkg: py39-numpy-1.22.4_1,1 failed checksum from repository`

Now if I run the install again it can pass it and maybe fail in another and so on, till it finish installing, but sometimes need to run de install a lot of times....


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> Now if I run the install again it can pass it and maybe fail in another and so on, till it finish installing, but sometimes need to run de install a lot of times....


Did you run a memory test yet?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Did you run a memory test yet?


No, I have installed memtest86 but I do not know how to run it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> I have installed memtest86 but I do not know how to run it.


Burn the memtest86-usb.img image to a stick and boot from it. `pkg info -D memtest86`

```
Usage:

 USB:
 1) Insert memstick
 2)	dd if=/usr/local/share/memtest86/memtest86-usb.img \
       of=/dev/daN bs=1m conv=sync
 3) Boot the memstick

 CD-ROM:
 1) Insert blank cd-rom
 2)	cdrecord dev=<device> /usr/local/share/memtest86/memtest86-cdrom.iso
 3) Boot the memstick

 FLOPPY:
 1) Insert blank floppy
 2)	dd if=/usr/local/share/memtest86/memtest86-floppy.img of=/dev/fd0
 3) Boot the floppy
```
The package only contains the memstick image but that'll work (assuming the machine is capable of booting off a USB stick).


----------

